# Minor blues licks over Am | Dm | Am



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Is this of any interest?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

dolphinstreet said:


> Is this of any interest?


Yes. Thank you very much.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I could only watch the first two minutes because of your previous series.

Just kidding, Robert... we really appreciate your input here on the forum. Thanks.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> I could only watch the first two minutes because of your previous series.
> 
> Just kidding, Robert... we really appreciate your input here on the forum. Thanks.


Well, once you are 2:01 into the video, your credit card will be automatically charged. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Always interested in this stuff. Now if you could do something explaining when and where to mix major and minor scales .............


----------

